# BlackMagic makes fun of Canon



## Diko (Sep 17, 2013)

The guys from BlackMagic Design makes fun of one of Canon biggest CMOS flaws: *DR*!

http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicpocketcinemacamera


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe we should make fun of their beta product flaws - starting with no "time (aka disk space) remaining" counter, no ability to format in camera, pathetic battery life, etc., etc. I'd rather have a 100% reliable camera that has all of the features I need than a camera that barely works but takes somewhat better footage. 

On the other hand, I love the way they are disrupting the industry and I'm sure with time, they will fix their many flaws and become a viable tool for the rest of us who aren't willing to put up with the current problems.


----------



## Diko (Sep 25, 2013)

They've changed it to "Common DSLR Shot"


----------



## alfredo (Sep 25, 2013)

The light in the two shots looks rather different (see the direct sun cast on the wooden furniture in the "Common DSLR Shot"). Even if they had a true point on this, they make it away with their made-on-purpose example!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 25, 2013)

The take anywhere.. oh you need to add an audio interface..

The take anywhere.. oh you need to recharge every half an hour or add a heavy PAG / Anton Bauer / Hawke Woods assembly

The take anywhere.. except when you need a wide angle shot and gosh darn it, nearly 3x your m43 focal length

The take anywhere.. when it comes in to stock. BMD haven't done that great so far.

The take anywhere... when the bugs are sorted. And there will be bugs.

Suddenly I don't feel so silly with my 'common DSLR'.

BMD are true innovators. Doing very interesting things. I've used their caprture cards for years. I get on very with their hyperdeck shuttle devices. And despite looking like alarm clocks or fm pocket radios, their cameras have formidable spec sheets.

All they need is a camera designer rather than an IT guy to actually design them with things that, you know, camera guys need.

I don't want to be too harsh on them. It's just they can't afford to be all that arrogant just yet. So far they've promised much but delivered little. Compared to Canon, that is. And without canon what are they going to do for lenses? m43? magicSLR? Nah.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 25, 2013)

alfredo said:


> The light in the two shots looks rather different (see the direct sun cast on the wooden furniture in the "Common DSLR Shot"). Even if they had a true point on this, they make it away with their made-on-purpose example!


It's easy to take the "Common DSLR" shot..... all you have to do is set the white balance for the wrong type of lighting and the meter to spot... then expose for the darkest spot of a scene where everything else is brightly lit. You can take a picture that bad, but you have to work for it.

Shame on Black Magic for concocting a ridiculous example to make thier shot look better. I can use an iPad to take a better picture than a 1DX which has all the settings wrong, but it does not make the iPad a better camera... Shame on you Black Magic, when you are so blatently misleading, how can we trust any of your claims?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 25, 2013)

In addition to the comparative images forged using different lighting (sunbeam in wooden furniture), the funniest part was _professional connections_:  a micro HDMI, mini microphone jack, and mini-jack headphone. I laughed a lot. ;D ;D ;D Why so small as a toy? If I had a body like C100, and professional connections of fact, it could be taken seriously by many people with low budget.


----------

